
Working memory is better after a barefoot run - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/906.html
======
nabla9
Discussion part of the paper itself is much better read than the article.

[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/003151251664039...](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0031512516640391)

>It would be informative to conduct a similar experiment with a population of
experienced barefoot runners to determine whether they would also experience
WM improvements. It is possible that the increased attentional focus may be
automated after an extended period of running barefoot. Conversely, barefoot
running may be sufficiently challenging that increased attention is always
required and thus would even experienced barefoot runners would see an
improvement in WM.

This is very good question and the subject itself is interesting.

There is certain type of 'elevated feeling' you get after some intense
activity that requires certain amount of conscious and unconscious
proprioception. It feels like you have been 'activated'.

The activity may be period of intense FPS-gaming, running barefoot (especially
first times), or lifting free weights instead of using weight machines, doing
yoga, juggling or martial arts and learning more difficult moves.

The question is if the activity is challenging enough that it can't be
completely controlled by unconscious proprioception or is the increase in
difficulty level necessary to get same result.

